# Verwendung von class-Dateien in Eclipse



## Sasa (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

da ich von ein paar Klassen nur die bereits kompilierten class-Dateien habe - und *nicht* den Quellcode -, habe ich diese Dateien ins Workspace von Eclipse zu dem entsprechenden Projekt, in dem ich auf diese Klassen zugreife, importiert (mit File/import). Leider scheint Eclipse die Klassen nicht richtig zu erkennen, denn wenn ich mit der Tastenkombination Strg + Shift + O alle notwendigen Packages/Klassen für eine Klasse verfügbar machen will, werden zwar alle "normalen" Klassen (wie z.B. java.io.File), aber nicht die von mir hinzugefügten Klassen, per import verfügbar gemacht. :cry:

Die class-Dateien scheinen auch in den richtigen Unterordnern zu liegen, denn prinzipiell funktionieren sie. Wenn ich das entsprechende Package manuell hinzufüge (also etwa so _"import package.*;"_), ist die Klasse kompilierbar, obwohl Eclipse Fehler meldet (_"cannot be resolved to a type"_).

Diese Fehlermeldungen stören natürlich - es sind wirklich viele :shock: - und die automatische Code-Vervollständigung funktioniert für die entsprechenden Objekte auch nicht. Außerdem ist es ziemlich mühsam alle import-Anweisungen von Hand zu schreiben.

Im Package Explorer zeigt Eclipse die vorhandenen Ordner/Packages korrekt an, die darin enthaltenen class-Dateien nicht.

Wie kann ich die class-Dateien für Eclipse bekannt machen?

Ich arbeite übrigens mit Eclipse 3.1.0.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Okt 2005)

> da ich von ein paar Klassen nur die bereits kompilierten class-Dateien habe - und nicht den Quellcode -, habe ich diese Dateien ins Workspace von Eclipse zu dem entsprechenden Projekt, in dem ich auf diese Klassen zugreife, importiert (mit File/import).


pack sie lieber in ein jar und füge dieses zum Build-Path hinzu, dann hast du den Ärger mit den ganzen Einzeldateien auch gleich los


----------



## Mag1c (17. Okt 2005)

Hi,

wo hast du denn die Klassen hinkopiert ? Du mußt den richtigen Pfad auch in deinen Build-Path eintragen Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> Add Class Folder...

Edit: Bg war wieder mal schneller  :roll: 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Sasa (17. Okt 2005)

Danke für den Tipp: als jar-Archiv gehts!


----------

